# Textnow and textplus app



## Kevin39 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi 
I am using textnow and textplus app on my new iPad. Does anyone know of a Program that you can buy or free that you can Download from the Internet that will retrieve or recover text Messages that you have Deleted? Thank you for any help on this.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

The only option I have heard about are tools like this: http://supercrazyawesome.com

It requires you have an iTunes backup of your iPhone (where it scans for deleted texts), and works with normal SMS messages. Because you are using a 3rd party messaging app that uses it's own proprietary message format, you might not be able to do this.


----------

